# Red FD on Bonktown...a sign of new model coming?



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

they're selling them for $70-something.... I know bonktown isn't always a sign of the apocalypse for a given model, as for instance they also are running the new-this-past-winter Reynolds 66c and 46 UTs, but still, any thoughts on whether it means anything beyond some shop dumping a little surplus?


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

Great, I just bought one fora little more than $70.00!!!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I think its a sign no one wants one


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

rubbersoul said:


> I think its a sign no one wants one


Awwwww man!!!


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Dura Ace FD is where it is at. If the Red FD on Bonktown is a sign that theres a new FD coming, then that means there are new cranks coming from Sram for its Red line, as well, since I have seen BB30 Sram Red cranks on there multiple times in the past month. 

I just built a bike with Red, so I would be kinda annoyed to see a new design, but it is to be expected eventually.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just swapped my Red FD with Dura Ace and it is definitely the way to go IMO.


----------



## highroader (Jun 26, 2011)

Not sure what all the FD hatin is about. Love mine. Shifts smoothly and quickly. I came from an Ultegra set up and I haven't missed it a bit.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

The Dura Ace FD is much smoother than my Red was by far. My wife has a Force FD on her bike and it shifts much better than Red IMO, but Dura Ace is even better.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Just run Yokozuna cables. Smooth as butter.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

My red FD worked fine for ~2000 miles. Then I started having some issues getting it to shift into the big ring.

Bought a force FD for $40, and in the process of installing it, noticed some wear on the cage of the red FD. Seems the Titanium doesn't hold up all that well rubbing against a steel chain.

I'd say the force might shift slightly better than the red did new, but not by a huge margin. With the wear on the cage of the red now though, it's a night and day difference.

fwiw, I run yokozuna cables and a 36/52 red compact crank.


as for the bonktown appearance. The red I've seen on there has been LTE (limited tour edition) or the front derailleur. It seems pretty common practice to skip the red FD in favor of force, so it's likely there's extra FD stock in the pipeline some place.


----------



## thedog (Nov 6, 2005)

Swap the Red FD for a Force or DA. You'll be glad you did.


----------

